# Tabbing& highlighting Books



## DR.LYNNETJOHN (Apr 3, 2014)

I m giving my cpc exam this month in India. Can I tab,highlight or make notes in my books that are taken for the exam? Pls reply.


----------



## shutaparoy@gmail.com (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes You can. But writing should be in Pencil only and and try not to write too much of notes or making diagrams as the invigilators may scratch all the notes at the time of exam. Be prepared good. You can hit it very easily. 

All the best.


----------



## OCD_coder (Apr 3, 2014)

I firmly disagree with that answer regarding trying to write too much and diagrams.

As an experienced test proctor and former chapter President we cannot limit how much is written in your books or even what is in your books or whether it is in pencil or pen.  If a proctor scratches out information in your books, they need to be reported to the AAPC office for resolution.

The AAPC only limits information in your book when it is taped, pasted or stapled.  This is a no no.  Also, you cannot bring in xerox copies to supplement CPT information, you will need to transfer Addenda information into your CPT book.  Only "OFFICIAL" published Errata is allowed with your books in the exam. Make whatever diagrams (in color if necessary) and tables and helpful information you need to process the Coding rules specific to how you use the books.  THERE IS NO LIMIT TO THE INFORMATION YOU CAN PUT IN THEM!!!!

I also wrote out medical terms and their defnitions so that when I got tired and couldn't remember I could reference them in my "med-term" area.  Tab anything that helps you surg through the books faster and easier.

The directions/instructions are on your contract you signed when you registered for your test.
http://static.aapc.com/ppdf/aapc/OnlineExamAgreement.pdf

_I understand my books are subject to examination by the proctors. Tabs may be inserted, taped, pasted, glued, or stapled in the manuals so long as the obvious intent of the tab is to earmark a page with words or numbers, not supplement information in the book. I also understand no other materials may be inserted, taped, glued, or stapled in my books. Writing is allowed in the manuals. Handwritten notes are acceptable in the coding books only if they pertain to daily coding activities. Questions from the Study Guides, Practice Exams or the Exam itself are prohibited. If the proctors determine my books contain inappropriate material, I understand I may be denied use of my own books during the examination at the proctors’ discretion. Should use of my books be disallowed, the proctors are not responsible to provide replacement books for my use during the examination and I may choose to sit for the examination at a later date._


----------



## Maria77042 (Jun 23, 2019)

If you white out a page to make room fot notes. Is this allowed?


----------



## shreejaya_ceo (Mar 24, 2022)

How they check the books for exam?like in what pattern. Is writing some tricky scenarios with answers allowed in the book ?


----------



## csperoni (Mar 24, 2022)

shreejaya_ceo said:


> How they check the books for exam?like in what pattern. Is writing some tricky scenarios with answers allowed in the book ?


You may not write sample questions and answers.  You may markup or write additional information to the info in the books.  
I personally did not have a lot of written information/notes.  I added some info to the existing diagrams.  If there was a diagnosis guideline, I referenced what page the guideline was in the chapter section.  I put tabs on the chapters.  Maybe a total of 2-3 hours "prepping" my books for exam.  I know some students spend days.  
From AAPC's Exam Certification FAQs: https://www.aapc.com/certification/faq.aspx
Handwritten notes are acceptable in the coding books only if they pertain to daily coding activities. Questions from the Study Guides, Practice Exams or the Exam itself are prohibited. Tabs may be inserted, taped, pasted, glued, or stapled in the manuals so long as the obvious intent of the tab is to earmark a page with words or numbers, not supplement information in the book. Altering, whiting out, painting, or printing over any pages within the code books (e.g., marketing pages, table of contents, reference pages, etc.) to supplement information is prohibited.

No materials (other than tab dividers) may be inserted, taped, pasted, glued, or stapled in the manuals.

I will note some proctors examine the books more carefully than others.  I have heard stories where the proctor simply turned the book upside down and shook it to ensure no additional pages were in it.  I have heard stories where the proctor looked over all written information and took the examinee's book away and gave them a different, new book and the examinee was not allowed to reference any of their notes.  It might not hurt to reach out to the chapter officers where you will test and ask if you have a specific question.  

Good luck!!


----------

